# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα περιστέρια μου.

## pedrogall

Στο μικρο κουμασι που εχω στην βεραντα μου φιλοξενει 7 ζευγαρια περιστερια ταχυδρομους. Προσφατα πηρα και 4 λευκους ταχυδρομους. Δειτε καποιες φωτογραφιες τους.

----------


## vagelis76

Να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο,καλά πετάγματα !!!!!!!
έχεις ξεκινήσει για φέτος?

----------


## pedrogall

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη. Ναι εχω ξεκινησει και τα αφηνω απο διαφορα μερη και παντα ερχονται σπιτι. Δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι αγωνες γιατι εχω λιγα πουλια, απλως μου αρεσει και το κανω σαν χομπι.

----------


## nuntius

*eίναι πανέμορφα, πέτρο... μήπως η επόμενη συνάντηση να γίνει στο κουμάσι σου και να κατασκηνώσουμε να τα δούμε να φεύγουν και να έρχονται;;;; πρέπει να είναι πολύ ωραία αίσθηση!!! εϊναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν αδέσποτα περιστέρια ταχυδρόμοι; γιατί στην πιλοτή μου μαζεύονται δύο που είναι ολόιδια όμως με το κάτω δεξιά με το μπλε πράσινο χρώμα που γυαλίζει στο λαιμό στην πρώτη φωτό σου...
*

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι ΠΕΤΡΟ και να τα θαυμαζεις στους αιθερες!

----------


## Sissy

Να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο!!!

----------


## doubler

πανεμορφα Πετρο να τα χαιρεσε. Γιαννη ειναι πολυ πιθανο να χαθηκαν απο καποιο αγωνα και να βρεθηκαν εκει.Απλα παρατηρησε αν εχουν δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι τους και πες μας

----------


## zack27

Πετρο πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Θανάση τώρα ξύπνησα και τα χάζευα στο απέναντι διώροφο... είναι δύο ολόιδια και δεν έχουν δαχτυλίδι...!!! Πολύ πιο όμορφα και επιβλητικά από τα υπόλοιπα!!!
*

----------


## doubler

Γιαννη αν δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι τοτε σιγουρα δεν ειναι ταχυδρομοι

----------


## andreas142

Να τα χαίρεσαι είναι πανέμορφα!

----------


## pedrogall

Γιαννη σιγουρα δεν ειναι ταχυδρομοι. Με τα χρωματα αυτα ειναι και τα κοινα περιστερια που βλεπουμε στις πλατειες. Στα ταχυδρομικα ενα στοιχειο για να τα ξεχωριζεις απο τα κοινα περιστερια ειναι η βαση του ραμφους των που ειναι εξωγκωμενη , ενω των κοινων ειναι λεπτη.

----------


## pedrogall

Απο 2 ζευγαρια λευκους ταχυδρομους που εχω βγηκαν προσφατα αυτα τα 3 πιτσουνια . Μαλιστα μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα καποι καφε ταχυδρομο. Οταν μεγαλωσει θα το ζευγαρωσω με ενα κλασσικο - γκρι περιστερι , για να δω τι χρωμα πιτσουνια θα βγαλουν.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΠΕΤΡΟ ! Δεν ξερω πολλα απο περιστερια αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι για την ρατσα καποιο σπανιο χρωμα

----------


## mitsman

Να σας ζησουν να τα χαιρεστε κ.Πετρο.... απο αυτα που συζηταω οποιος ασχοληθει με περιστερια... εμπλεξε... πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ωραια!

----------


## Paul

Πολυ ομορφα περιστερια και πιτσουνια να τα χαιρεστε κυριε Πετρο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αααααχ μωρε πιτσουνακια ομορφα!!!!
Το καφε και το ασπρο αν βλεπω καλα ειναι θυληκα και το μαυρο αρσενικο!
Εχουν και μερικα κιτρινα πουπουλακια ακομα πανω τους!


(αυτα τωρα γινοντε και πολυ ωραια σουπα με τραχανα)

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι κουκλια ειναι αυτα μωρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!  :Happy: 

Να σου ζησουν!!!!!!

----------


## theofanis

καλησπερα να σας ζησουν!!!!

----------


## zweet

να σου ζησουν!  :Bird1:  ειναι πολυ ομορφα  :Love0063:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολυ ομορφα περιστερια

----------


## koukoulis

[QUOTE=Mits_Pits;416993]Αααααχ μωρε πιτσουνακια ομορφα!!!!
Το καφε και το ασπρο αν βλεπω καλα ειναι θυληκα και το μαυρο αρσενικο!
Εχουν και μερικα κιτρινα πουπουλακια ακομα πανω τους!

Πως καταλαβαίνεις το φύλο στα περιστέρια;

----------

